# bromeliads for sale in Canada?



## reptile_guy5 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi there I'm new to the site. I'm getting a viv set up for some d. auratus and I was just wondering if anyone on here could reccomend someone who sells bromeliads in Canada, I've had a very hard time finding someone.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

i would like know aswell.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I have been looking around and it seems like no one sales broms in Canada and that most get them from the US..


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

http://www.hawaiianbotanicals.com
http://www.theorchidshop.ca
http://www.paramountorchids.com

And ask http://www.understoryenterprises.com/

Thy may have some as well, they are also a sponcer.

Good luck


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

wow i completely forgot about Hawaiian botanicals.. thats where i ordered my bamboo from, thanks!


----------



## reptile_guy5 (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks alot!


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

No Problem guys!


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shipping internationally*

Michaels Bromeliads in Florida ships internationally. I trust you will find their selection and quality not to be beat! I sound like a ad for them but alas I am just a truely satisfied customer. You will find a great selection of Neos for the vivarium, Michael breeds them and has most other varieties, but if you are unfamiliar with the names simply ask for a selection and you will be pleased!
Bruce

PS If your into Billbergias they probably have one of the best selections in the world buying Don Beadles collection a few years ago. Not a great plant for small vivariums but great for a greenhouse.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

How is shipping to Canada? are there any problems when shipping internationally with plants?


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shipping*

I guess for me when bringing plants in is to coordinate delivery with your growing season, natural or artificial. I usually bring bromeliads in as early spring arrives for ease of rooting. I have brought them in in early fall after the hot summers for fall rooting but have always had better luck with spring shipments. I assume your dealing with bromeliads with your question. 
Good luck!
B.


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

It can cost 50$ on top of shipping to Canada because of plant certificates that you need to get.


----------

